# Ive got a 2.8l GTI vr6 and was wondering..



## *famous (May 1, 2011)

What are the better performance mods I can do besides throwing a turbo or supercharger onto it..


----------



## cmVR6 (Aug 18, 2011)

Read this:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-relatively-inexpensive-reliable-powerful-Vr6.


----------

